# diga'm o digue'm o digues-me



## Mitus

Hola feres del Català,

em passa molt sovint que no sé com s'ha d'escriure la forma imperativa diga'm. Poso uns exemples:

"llegeix l'esborrany i diga'm que et sembla"
"no t'ho callis, digues-ho en públic"
"no t'ho callis, diga-ho en públic"

cap problema amb l'imperatiu de "llegir" (em penso...) però no sé si és correcte l'imperatiu del verb "dir"

potser la diferència és a l'ús escrit o parlat de la llengua. Potser s'ha d'escriure "digues-ho" però diem sempre "diga-ho".


Algú en té cap idea??? 
qualsevol ajuda serà ben rebuda.


Mitus
PD: Si he ficat la pota, enrotlla't bé i corregeix-me


----------



## Agró

Badia, _Gramática catalana_:
"En el habla corriente y vulgar se añade una _e_ a los imperativos consonánticos sin desinencia (_promet-me_ se convierte en _promet-e'm_) *y se suprime la -s final de los imperativos en -es* (_digues-li_ se convierte en _digue-li_)".

_(He modificat una mica la cita, que és molt més llarga)_

Suposo que, d'igual manera a com es fa amb la forma _digues-li_, es fa amb digues-me>digue'm; digues-ho>digue'ho, això sí, amb una -e, no pas una -a.


----------



## Mitus

Moltes gràcies Agró,
i... posats a demanar, diu res en Badia de la validesa del "dis-ho" que se sent a vegades a gent de Tortosa?


salut,
Mitus
PD: Si he ficat la pota, enrotlla't bé i corregeix-me


----------



## Agró

Ho sento. De tortosí no en sé gens ni mica. Mai no havia vist això; miraré un altre cop.


----------



## ampurdan

Els valencians (o alguns valencians) també diuen "dis-me", però pel que veig, no ho recullen en el seu estàndard.


----------



## Favara

Que jo sàpiga sí és al stàndard de l'AVL, i em sona que l'IEC també ho accepta (com a tret dialectal), encara que es considera informal. Ho diem, si no tots els valencians, la majoria.


----------



## ACQM

La pregunta podría ser si la forma normativa "digues-me" de fet s'utilitza realment a algún lloc. Per la Catalunya central sempre es "digue'm" i això de "digues-me" s'utilitza quasi com un acudit.


----------



## Mitus

Gràcies feres!
faig una mica de compendi i afegir una mica més de carn a la graella:

Us parlat/oral/escrit registre col·loquial?
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
Català central: digue'm, digue-ho, digue-li, promet-e'm,...
Català occidental, Valencià: dis-me, dis-ho, dis-li, ?????,...

Us escrit registre literari?
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
digues-li, digues-ho, digues-li, promet-me,...


el corrector automàtic m'assenyala les formes col·loquials com a errònies.
1. el corrector automàtic és dolent?
2. hi ha una distància massa gran entre el Català escrit i l'usat al carrer?
3. és només un problema de registres?
4. calen correctors que continguin les formes de Català col·loquial?

temes per la reflexió...


salut,
Mitus
PD: Si he ficat la pota, enrotlla't bé i corregeix-me


----------



## ampurdan

Jo només utilitzaria per escrit "digue'm" o "diga'm" quan realment tinc la intenció de reproduir exactamente la manera com parlo. Si no, escric "digues-me", encara que quan parlo no ho digui així. Hi ha moltes coses que faig quan parlo que no trasllado a la manera com escric, i a la inversa. No hi veig cap problema.


----------



## ernest_

Mitus said:


> el corrector automàtic m'assenyala les formes col·loquials com a errònies.
> 1. el corrector automàtic és dolent?
> 2. hi ha una distància massa gran entre el Català escrit i l'usat al carrer?
> 3. és només un problema de registres?
> 4. calen correctors que continguin les formes de Català col·loquial?
> 
> temes per la reflexió...



El corrector les assenyala com a errònies perquè són errònies.
Això és com en anglès "wanna", "gonna", és el que diu la gent, però en un text no s'escriu.


----------



## Mitus

Gràcies Ernest,
pel que diu n'Agró, citant en Badia, si que s'escriu. Malauradament, no tinc el llibre ni m'és gens fàcil comprar-lo o consultar-lo on visc. Jo entenc que les formes col·loquials que ha escrit al seu post són formes escrites. Què si no?!

En què et bases per dir que no són correctes? Quines són les teves fonts?

Deixa'm posar una cullerada més: "wanna" és reconegut pels correctors automàtics. Els que jo utilitzo en tot cas.


salut,
Mitus
PD: Si he ficat la pota, enrotlla't bé i corregeix-me


----------



## ernest_

Mitus said:


> Gràcies Ernest,
> pel que diu n'Agró, citant en Badia, si que s'escriu. Malauradament, no tinc el llibre ni m'és gens fàcil comprar-lo o consultar-lo on visc. Jo entenc que les formes col·loquials que ha escrit al seu post són formes escrites. Què si no?!
> 
> En què et bases per dir que no són correctes? Quines són les teves fonts?



Jo em baso en la conjugació del verb dir, que diu que la segona persona singular de l'imperatiu és _digues_ i no _digue_. Per altra la banda, la normativa dels pronoms febles es pot consultar a la gramàtica de l'IEC (punt 12.2). Resumint, en cap cas la normativa contempla suprimir la _s_ de _digues_ amb un guionet com a _digue-li_. De fet, el guionet no suprimeix cap grafia, si de cas hauria de ser un apòstrof, però en aquest cas tampoc es pot perquè 1) _digues_ no acaba en vocal i 2) el pronom _li_ no s'apostrofa mai.

Pel que fa a la citació de l'Agró, jo el que entenc és que parla de la llengua oral ("el habla corriente") i no de l'ortografia.


----------

